# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  5 सितम्बर : शिक्षक दिवस- डॉ. सर्वपल्ली राधाकृष्णन का जन्म दिन

## guruji

भारत में शिक्षक दिवस डॉ. सर्वपल्ली राधाकृष्णन के जन्म दिन के अवसर पर मनाया जाता है।
डॉ. राधाकृष्णन का जन्म 5 सितम्बर, 1888 को  तमिलनाडु के तिरूतनी ग्राम  में, जो मद्रास, अब चेन्नई से लगभग 64 कि॰ मी॰ की दूरी पर स्थित है, 5  सितंबर 1888 को हुआ था। यह एक ब्राह्मण परिवार से संबंधित थे। इनका जन्म  स्थान एक पवित्र तीर्थस्थल के रूप में विख्यात रहा है। डॉक्टर सर्वपल्ली  राधाकृष्णन के पूर्वज पहले 'सर्वपल्ली' नामक ग्राम में रहते थे और 18वीं  शताब्दी के मध्य में उन्होंने तिरूतनी ग्राम की ओर निष्क्रमण किया था।  लेकिन इनके पूर्वज चाहते थे कि उनके नाम के साथ उनके जन्मस्थल के ग्राम का  बोध भी सदैव रहना चाहिए। इसी कारण इनके परिजन अपने नाम के पूर्व  'सर्वपल्ली' धारण करने लगे थे।

डॉक्टर सर्वपल्ली राधाकृष्णन एक ग़रीब किन्तु विद्वान ब्राह्मण की दूसरी  संतान के रूप में पैदा हुए। इनके पिता का नाम 'सर्वपल्ली वीरास्वामी' और  माता का नाम 'सीताम्मा' था। इनके पिता राजस्व विभाग में वैकल्पिक कार्यालय  में काम करते थे। वीरास्वामी पर बड़े परिवार के भरण-पोषण का दायित्व था।  इनके पाँच पुत्र तथा एक पुत्री थी। राधाकृष्णन का स्थान इन संततियों में  दूसरा था। इनके पिता काफ़ी कठिनाई के साथ परिवार का निर्वहन कर रहे थे। इस  कारण बालक राधाकृष्णन को बचपन में कोई विशेष सुख नहीं प्राप्त हुआ।
डॉक्टर सर्वपल्ली राधाकृष्णन का बाल्यकाल तिरूतनी एवं तिरूपति जैसे धार्मिक  स्थलों पर ही व्यतीत हुआ। इन्होंने प्रथम आठ वर्ष तिरूतनी में ही गुजारे।  यद्यपि इनके पिता पुराने विचारों के इंसान थे और उनमें धार्मिक भावनाएं भी  थीं, इसके बावजूद उन्होंने राधाकृष्णन को क्रिश्चियन मिशनरी संस्था लुथर्न  मिशन स्कूल, तिरूपति में 1896-1900 के मध्य विद्याध्ययन के लिए भेजा। फिर  अगले 4 वर्ष (1900 से 1904) की शिक्षा वेल्लूर में हुई। इसके बाद इन्होंने  मद्रास क्रिश्चियन कॉलेज, मद्रास में शिक्षा प्राप्त की। वह बचपन से ही  मेधावी थे। 
डॉ. राधाकृष्णन एक प्रखर वक्ता तथा आदर्श शिक्षक थे। भारतीय सभ्यता तथा  संस्कृति को अंगीकार किये दार्शनिक स्वभाव के आस्थावान हिन्दू विचारक डॉ.  राधाकृष्णन ने 40 वर्ष तक शिक्षण कार्य किया।
डॉ. राधाकृष्णन भारत के प्रथम उपराष्ट्रपति (1952-1962) तथा द्वितीय राष्ट्रपति (13मई, 1962-13मई, 1967) तक रहे।
डॉ. सर्वपल्ली राधाकृष्णन 'वसुधैव कुटुम्बम्' की अवधारणा को मानने वाले थे।  पूरे विश्व को एक इकाई के रूप में रखकर शैक्षिक प्रबंधन के पक्षधर डॉ.  राधाकृष्णन अपने ओजस्वी एवं बुद्धिमता पूर्ण व्याख्यानों से छात्रों के बीच  अत्यन्त लोकप्रिय थे। शिक्षण कार्य में अपनी जबरदस्त पकड़ रखने के कारण  दर्शन शास्त्र जैसे गंभीर विषय को भी अपनी शिक्षण शैली से वो रोचकता पैदा  करके सरलतम रूप में छात्रों को समझाते-पढ़ाते थे। शिक्षण काल में छात्रों  के मध्य कुछ रोचक प्रस्तुतियाँ, प्रेरक प्रसंग, हास्य-व्यंग्य की कहानियाँ  प्रस्तुत करके छात्रों में सदैव शिक्षा के प्रति अभिरूचि बनाए रखने में  कामयाब रहते थे डॉ. राधाकृष्णन।
डॉ. सर्वपल्ली राधाकृष्णन बहुमुखी प्रतिभा व व्यक्तित्व के धनी एक प्रसिद्ध  विद्वान, शिक्षक, प्रखर वक्ता, कुशल प्रशासक, राजनयिक, देश-भक्त, दार्शनिक  तथा शिक्षा-शास्त्री थे। शिक्षा को मानव व समाज का सबसे बड़ा आधार मानने  वाले डॉ. राधाकृष्णन का शैक्षिक जगत में अविस्मरणीय व अतुलनीय योगदान रहा  है। जीवन के उत्तरार्द्ध में भी उच्च पदों पर रहने के दौरान शैक्षिक  क्षेत्र में आपका योगदान सदैव बना रहा। डॉ. राधाकृष्णन सामाजिक बुराइयों को  हटाने के लिए शिक्षा को ही कारगर मानते थे।
मात्र सूचना व जानकारी को ही शिक्षा न मानते हुए डॉ. राधाकृष्णन व्यक्ति के  बौद्धिक, आध्यात्मिक, सामाजिक रूप से विकास को भी शिक्षा का अभिन्न अंग  मानते थे। प्रत्येक नागरिक के मन में लोकतांत्रिक भावना व सामाजिक मूल्यों  की स्थापना शिक्षा का मुख्य व महत्वपूर्ण कार्य मानते थे। डॉ. राधाकृष्णन  के अनुसार शिक्षा का लक्ष्य है ज्ञान के प्रति समर्पण की भावना और निरन्तर  सीखते रहने की प्रवृत्ति। वह एक ऐसी प्रक्रिया है जो व्यक्ति को ज्ञान व  कौशल दोनों प्रदान करती है तथा इनका जीवन में उपयोग करने का मार्ग प्रशस्त  करती है।करूणा,प्रेम और श्रेष्ठ परम्पराओं का विकास भी शिक्षा का उद्देश्य  हैं।
डॉ. राधाकृष्णन का मानना था कि शिक्षक उन्हीं लोगों को बनना चाहिए जो  सर्वाधिक योग्य व बुद्धिमान हों। उनका स्पष्ट कहना था कि जब तक शिक्षक  शिक्षा के प्रति समर्पित और प्रतिबद्ध नहीं होता है और शिक्षा को एक मिशन  नहीं मानता है, तब तक अच्छी शिक्षा की कल्पना नहीं की जा सकती है। शिक्षक  को छात्रों को सिर्फ पढ़ाकर संतुष्ट नहीं होना चाहिए, शिक्षकों को अपने  छात्रों का आदर व स्नेह भी अर्जित करना चाहिए। सिर्फ शिक्षक बन जाने से  सम्मान नहीं होता, सम्मान अर्जित करना महत्वपूर्ण है।

----------


## donsplender

अच्छी जानकारी प्रप्त हुई !

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

बहुत बढिया ! ......

----------

